# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  سلسلة التعريف بالخزانات الخاصة بالمغرب: الخزانة العلمية الصبيحية

## بديعي

الخزانة العلمية الصبيحية بمدينة سلا: 


التعريف بالعلامة الباشا الحاج محمد بن الطيب الصبيحي: 

(1299هـ/1882م – 1389هـ/1969م) 



هو الفقيه الأديب المفضال الوقور الأريب أبو عبدالله محمد بن الطيب بن محمد الصبيحي السلاوي - والصبيحي نسبة إلى صبيح قبيلة من العرب - وهي فرع من بني مالك، وبنو مالك فرع من بني هلال مقر صبيح بالحجاز في أحواز الطائف، وقد أشار صاحب كتاب الاستقصا في كتابه المذكور إلى نسب هذا البيت الأصيل، ناقلا عن تاريخ "أبي زيد ابن خلدون" الذي استقر أعضاؤه منذ قديم بمدينة سلا، ولا يعرف أول من هاجر إليها ولا تاريخ الهجرة.
كان مولده بالعدوة السلاوية في شعبان الأبرك عام 1299 هـ ولما وصل إلى سن الإدراك ادخل إلى المكتب ليتعلم مبادئ الكتابة والقراءة ودرس القرآن الكريم بمسقط رأسه بمكاتب عدة أهمها مكتب رحيبة باب حسين على الفقيه الأستاذ المرحوم سيدي الحاج محمد بريطل وعليه حفظه برواية ورش وهي السائدة المنتشرة بالمغرب الأقصى.
بعد وداع الكتاب شرع يتلقى الدروس العلمية على شيوخ سلا المشهورين وذلك حوالي عام 1315هـ فقرأ على الفقيه العلامة المحقق الورع سيدي أحمد ابن العلامة سيدي إبراهيم الشهير بابن الفقيه الجريري السلم بالشيخ بناني ونبذة من جمع الجوامع بالمحلي.
وعلى الشريف الفقيه العدل سيدي محمد بن إدريس المنصوري طرفا من الألفية بالمكودي. وعلى الفقيه العلامة المقرئ سيدي محمد الملقب بحتى الشركي استعارة الشيخ الطيب ابن كيران بالبوري.
وعلى الشريف الفقيه العلامة سيدي عبدالقادر بن محمد الوزاني الأجرومية بالأزهري
وعلى الفقيه العلامة القاضي سيدي علال الثغراوي طرفا من فرائض الشيخ خليل بشرح الخرشي.
وعلى الفقيه العلامة القاضي سيدي علي بن محمد فتحا عواد السلاوي الأربعين النووية بالشبرخيتي
وعلى الفقيه العلامة سيدي أحمد ابن العلامة قاضي سلا سيدي أبي بكر عواد البردة للبوصيري.
ثم شد الرحلة إلى فاس بنية متابعة دراسته العلمية وذلك عام 1320 هـ وصار يرشف من سلاف العلم الصافي ومنبعه العذب الزلال معهد القرويين ذي الإشعاع الروحي والفكري العتيق كؤوسا مترعة دهاقا فحضر مجالس العلامة القاضي سيدي عبدالله بن الهاشمي ابن خضراء السلاوي في الهمزية للبوصيري.
والعلامة سيدي التهامي كنون في ربع العبادات من المختصر الخليلي بالخرشي.
والعلامة القاضي سيدي عبدالسلام الهواري في المختصر الخليلي من أواسط الذكاة إلى البيوع بالخرشي والزرقاني وطرف من الموطأ.
والعلامة الصوفي سيدي حماد الصنهاجي في أواخر الألفية بالمكودي
والعلامة القاضي سيدي خليل الخالدي في الألفية بالمكودي والموضح
والشريف العلامة سيدي محمد فتحا ابن قاسم القادري في طرف من جمع الجوامع بالمحلي.
والعلامة شيخ المجلس العلمي سيدي أحمد بن الجيلالي الأمغاري في السلم ببناني ولامية الأفعال ببحرق الصغير.
والشريف العلامة الصوفي سيدي أحمد ابن الخياط الزكاري في ربع الإجارة من المختصر الخرشي والزرقاني.
والعلامة البحر الزخار سيدي الحاج محمد فتحا كنون في طرف من تحفة الحكام بالشيخ التاودي ابن سودة.
والعلامة سيدي محمد بن محمد بن عبدالقادر بناني في رسالة الوضع للعضد.
والشريف العلامة القاضي سيدي أحمد بن محمد فتحا العلمي في طرف من المختصر بالخرشي.
والشريف العلامة السلفي مولاي علي الدرقاوي في طرف من الألفية بالمكودي.
والعلامة القاضي سيدي الفاطمي الشرادي في طرف من التلخيص بمختصر السعد.
والشريف العلامة القاضي مولاي أحمد بن المامون البلغيثي في طرف من التلخيص بمختصر سعد الدين التفتازاني.
والعلامة الفلكي الميقاتي سيدي محمد بن علي الاغزاوي في سلك فرائد اليواقيت في الحساب والفرائض والمواقيت لابن الصباغ.
والشريف العلامة القاضي سيدي محمد بن رشيد العراقي في طرف من التحفة بالشيخ التاودي ابن سودة، ومن صحيح الإمام البخاري. ثم انتهى من الدراسة بعد أن كرع ونهل من موارد المعرفة وشحن فكره بكنوزها الثمينة ورجع إلى سلا عام 1324 هـ وصار يقوم بدروس علمية تطوعية بجامع سيدي الحاج عبدالله.

وظائفه :

عين المترجم باشا بمدينة سلا عام 1332 هـ ثم أحد حفظة العرش المغربي الذي بقي شاغرا بعد أن قررت السلطة الفرنسية إجلاء صنيعتها عنه ونفيه خارج تراب الوطن كمرحلة تمهيدية لإرجاع الملك الشرعي إلى وطنه و رعاياه، وذلك مع الاحتفاظ بمنصب الباشاوية وبعد إيابه إلى عرشه محفوفا بالوية العز والفجر والفوز والظفر والنصر مكللا باكاليل الحرية محطما قيود العبودية استأنف مباشرة شؤون الباشوية المذكورة وبقي ساهرا على ذلك إلى أن أعفي في 8  جمادى الثانية عام 1376هـ.

إجازاته :

أحرز على إجازات رواية كتابية من جانب الشيوخ السادة محمد فتحا ابن قاسم القادري وأحمد ابن الخياط الزكاري ومحمد بن جعفر الكتاني وعبدالسلام الهواري والتهامي كنون ومصطفى ماء العينين بن محمد فاضل الشنقيطي وبدر الدين الدمشقي.

رحلته :

رحل إلى الأصقاع المقدسة الطاهرة وحج البيت العتيق الحرام وزار قبر الرسول الحبيب المجتبى عليه أفضل الصلاة وأشرف السلام وكان في هاته الحجة رئيسا للوفد المغربي في ذلك الموسم في عام 1334هـ ثم شفع تلك الحجة بأختها تطوعا عام 1370 هـ.

أثره الفكري:
خط قلمه تقاييد مخطوطة ودواوين شعرية مخطوطة وكتابا منشورا سماه : انبلاج الفجر عن المسائل العشر.
توفي رحمه الله تعالى يوم الأحد 10 صفر الخير عام 1389هـ ودفن بأسفل خزانته العلمية الصبيحية العامرة.

[1] - نقلا عن (إسعاف الإخوان الرغبين بتراجم ثلة من علماء المغرب المعاصرين) لمحمد بن الفاطمي بن الحاج ص 190-191.

المكتبة:

فهرسة الخزانة العلمية الصبيحية بمدينة سلا:

بعد تقديم لمدير معهد المخطوطات العربية حينئذ، يعرض محمد حجي، واضع الفهرس، نبذة عن تاريخ هذه الخزانة من تأسيسها إلى وضعيتها الحالية، متحدثا عن محتوياتها وطبيعة مخطوطاتها وصيانتها وغير ذلك. وقد أكد المؤلف أنه اقتصر على وصف الكتب المخطوطة المجلدة، وقد أجل الخروم والوثائق والكناشات إلى مرحلة ثانية. أما منهج الفهرسة فقد ركز المؤلف على ذكر اسم المؤلف وسنة وفاته ومصدر الترجمة واسم الناسخ وتاريخ النسخ أو مكانه. وقد صنف المخطوطات المفهرسة في عشرة مواضيع:

1 - القرآن وعلومه.

2 - الحديث وعلومه.

3 - التوحيد والمنطق – والفقه وأصوله.

4 - التصوف.

5 - اللغة – النحو والصرف والبلاغة والعروض والأدب.

6 - التاريخ، والتراجم والمناقب والأنساب، الرحلات الخ…

7 - الحساب، الهندسة…

8 - الطب – الأعشاب – الحيوان - الموسيقى

9 - الكيمياء – سر الحرف – الخط – الأوفاق – الزايرجات.

10 - متنوعات منها: مبادئ العلوم – التعليم – السياسة…

وقد ذيل محمد حجي هذا الفهرس بكشافات ألفبائية عامة: كشاف للكتب وآخر خاص بالمؤلفين وجعل الفهرس الثالث خاصا بأسماء الناسخين. والجدير بالذكر أن هذه الخزانة هي من بين الخزائن الخاصة القلائل المفتوحة في وجه الباحثين بدءا بتلامذة الابتدائي إلى مستوى التعليم العالي.
أما الخزانة الخاصة الثانية التي تمت فهرستها هي خزانة العلامة عبد الله كنون رئيس رابطة علماء المغرب والتي يوجد مقرها بمدينة طنجة حيث عاش صاحبها وجامعها رحمه الله. 
لقد تجمع لدى هذا العالم طوال حياته العلمية، مئات من المخطوطات والمطبوعات الحجرية وأضاف إليها عددا من المصورات التي استخرجها من دور الكتب بمصر واسبانيا، وقد تم تصنيفها حسب العلوم والفنون، ابتداء من نسخ مصاحف القرآن حسب القراءات، فكتب الدراسات القرآنية والتفسير والحديث والفقه والتصوف والتاريخ والأنساب والطبقات والتراجم والسياسة والرحلات والدواوين والأدب والعروض والبلاغة والتوحيد والنحو واللغة والمنطق والفلسفة والفلك والتوقيت والحساب وعلم الجداول والأوفاق والفلاحة وغيرها. وتتلخص طريقة المفهرس في الخطوات التالية:

- عنوان المخطوط واسم مؤلفه وتاريخ وفاته.
- ذكر أوله وذكر آخره وتاريخ التأليف وتاريخ النسخ إن وجدا.
- وصف المخطوط والإشارة إلى طبعه، إن طبع، وتاريخ ومكان الطبع.
- وصف المخطوطات داخل المجاميع.
- تخصيص كل نسخة من نسخ الكتاب الواحد برقم خاص.
وينبغي الإشارة إلى أن هذا الفهرس يضم كذلك لائحة خاصة بالمطبوعات الحجرية التي يعتبرها المؤلف لندرتها في حكم المخطوط.
وقد ذيل المفهرس فهرسه هذا بلوائح المخطوطات، مرتبة حسب التصنيف السابق، مع كشاف عام لعناوين المخطوطات وفهرس للأعلام كلاهما مرتب ترتيبا ألفبائيا ولائحة بالمراجع والمصادر التي رجع إليها في تهيئة العمل "ككشف الظنون" وفهارس المخطوطات.

د. محمد حجي: فهرس الخزانة العلمية الصبيحية بسلا – منشورات معهد المخطوطات العربية – الكويت – 1985.

----------


## احمد محمد سعيد

السلام عليكم ممكن رفع الكتابpdf و شكرا

----------

